# t post



## satroup (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm preparing to get 2 Nigerian dwarf goats. My question is are t posts from tractor supply along with 4' high goat fence good enough for them? Or would I have to use actual wood posts.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The trick with T posts, is to make sure that at least 1/3 of the post is in the ground. They make a good post system and with Wedge-loc hardware work very well.
http://wedgeloc.qwestoffice.net/


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

We put up 5' high fence and bought 6.5' high T- posts. You might need 5.5' posts for a 4' fence. How big of an area are you fencing off? Some people use a wooden post every so many t-post for extra support. They do like to lean on the fence or rub their bodies along the fence. Mine do ok...just field or utility fencing.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I use T posts and goat panels


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I just built a pen with the 4' wire, 99% of it has t post, goathiker is right put those suckers in the ground, nows a great time if the ground is damp. On most of the turns (is not a square pen) I used the trees that were out there, a few t-posts and one real sharp turn I did use a post with a brace. The corners would be the only thing I would worrie about, but even then you can use a t post then get some good slick wire, tie onto the top then use a rock or something to tie off too, that way the wire cant pull the t post over. But again, if you get it down you should not have a issue, you can do the t post then later if you see that it is getting pulled over tie it off to something


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Check out the Wedge Loc stuff Jessica. It makes nice corners and gate hangers. Everything you need.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

We have used t posts and every other space a wooden post. I hope mine holds up since we live on a very rocky mountain and it's not always possible to get each post far enough in the ground.We like to put wooden posts 2 foot down and concreted. I also use electric fence along the outside but am thinking of switching it to the inside so they don't rub on it.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ill check that out goathiker, thank you. I have 2 more pastures I want to make then I will be home free on sorting the bucks, weaners ect. One day Ill get it together 
nygoatmom, thats how this area is too, thats why it does not have a normal 4 corners and looks like a drunk made it. No one sees it except for me so I just move it in or out till I get it in good. Mine have not pushed on it too much except for where I feed them but that part was already a barbwire fence with some posts and stays. Im sure once I get a buck pen made they will push on it so am probably gonna get some hot wire for them.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I built all my corners with T-Post. They work great an once you put of 2 or 3 they get easier... Last spring an summer we built 8 corners like that.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Jessica84 said:


> Ill check that out goathiker, thank you. I have 2 more pastures I want to make then I will be home free on sorting the bucks, weaners ect. One day Ill get it together
> nygoatmom, thats how this area is too, thats why it does not have a normal 4 corners and looks like a drunk made it. No one sees it except for me so I just move it in or out till I get it in good. Mine have not pushed on it too much except for where I feed them but that part was already a barbwire fence with some posts and stays. Im sure once I get a buck pen made they will push on it so am probably gonna get some hot wire for them.


The only time the girls really push on it is when they are shedding their winter coats...but we plan on making a scratching post out of wooden posts and a broom head or two and putting it in the middle of the pen.

Yeah, not a straight fence line here, by any means! Not when the only tools you have are shovels and hands


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

^^^^^lol, Im over purdy and I go with what works lol. I didnt think of the shedding, side swipe thing, yes my goats do that but they do it on the dogs chain link pen, it looks very odd with all the hair hanging off of it


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

lol.... I am going to try building a scratching post for sure....


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Jessica84 said:


> Ill check that out goathiker, thank you. I have 2 more pastures I want to make then I will be home free on sorting the bucks, weaners ect. One day Ill get it.


It can be difficult to sort out the weaners,but it sounds like your almost there, sorry I'm awful, I only wish you had forgotten the comma


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

My ND pen is t posts except two corners are wood 4x4 w/ concrete. The 4' high horse fence 2x4" holes worked fine until one learned to climb over it! So I had to add hot wire. One thing to bear in mind w/ ND's if you are using field fence is the kids can get right through it. That's why my doe pen is the horse fence, but the boys have regular field fence.


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

T-posts and 4' wire fencing is perfectly fine to hold my two ND does... but the young buck I borrowed jumped it like nothing. So I think it depends on the goat.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

OMG jodi, I just laughed so hard I turned red in the face and couldnt catch my breath lol. My husband was very concerned till I made him read it


----------

